# You never know where your support will end up



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Oct 1, 2008)

Okay this just cracked me up.



> As a Partner with Joyce Meyer Ministries, you never know where your support will end up.



Joyce Meyer Ministries &mdash; Learn More About Partnership

As a student doing marketing I am coming across more and more bad adverts. My favorite here in New Zealand is an insurance add with the slogan "Help Just Happens". A European finance company - "Here today, where will it be tomorrow?"


----------



## Grymir (Oct 1, 2008)

Quote - "As a Partner with Joyce Meyer Ministries, you never know where your support will end up."

Yea, in her pockets? I've read tons of reports/minutes that came out of the JMM council. Shocking is an understatement. To those in the know, that statement LEAPS off of her webpage!


----------



## Pergamum (Oct 1, 2008)

In the meantime, 3 of my close associates struggle each month with support.



One just got a letter today from one of their churches that said,

"How are you.....blah blah.... we are doing good....the building project has entered phaes two.....

We regret to inform you that of next month we can no longer support you..."



I am starting to cringe when I hear the phrase "building project" now.


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Oct 2, 2008)

Pergamum said:


> In the meantime, 3 of my close associates struggle each month with support.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was at a recent AGM for a local church where they were going to borrow 100,000 not just to fix a bad wall but to extend it outwards. It was believed that by adding a few feet to the building (a number of square feet), the church would dramatically increase it "functionality". I personally don't see the value but obviously the congregation did because it passed the loan and extra funding on top. A basic fix for the joinery was going to be a lot cheaper because the structure itself was strong.


----------

